# The original, Power Ranger. Lol!



## cyclingday (Oct 31, 2018)

Check out this rig!



It looks like you have to cut the whole rear triangle off the frame to install it.
20 minutes, yeah right!
It would take me 20 minutes just to get my head around cutting the back of the frame off my Super Deluxe Ranger Champion. Lol!


----------



## bobcycles (Oct 31, 2018)

Does anyone know of one of these in a collection somewhere?

wonder how many sold


----------



## catfish (Oct 31, 2018)

I've never seen one in person. Only seen the ads.


----------



## ZE52414 (Nov 4, 2018)

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/started-on-my-he-she-transformation.142189/#post-949013

Marty just send your bike to this guy he can get it done for you!


----------



## bricycle (Nov 4, 2018)

or use you old frames? nice grammar…..


----------



## Merrell (Nov 7, 2018)

I want one !!


----------

